# Holidays



## callie (Jun 29, 2005)

ok...i'm a newbie...

There is soooooo much information (great info!) on this forum - I love it!  And everyone is so nice...

I'm always looking for a reason to celebrate, and I really enjoy all the holidays.  I saw some fun-looking Halloween recipes in the appetizer thread.  Would anyone else find it helpful to have a Holiday thread strictly for holiday recipes?  

just a thought...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

I think at one time we considered this callie - because holiday recipes can fall into all the other forums we opted not to.  But that doesn't mean when a holiday rolls around you can't start a thread that says something like - Post your favorite Thanksgiving recipes here" - or whatever holiday is coming up.


----------



## callie (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info, kitchenelf!


----------

